# Difficulty getting through to DRI/HGV - phone number rings with no answer, no routing.......



## Arusso (Feb 17, 2022)

Hopefully someone will have some insight and a work around.....For several days now and at different times, I have dialed the number listed under the "contacts" tab of the DRI web site.  It is 702-635-3077.  When dialing a busy signal is obtained with no routing instructions.  This is very unusual.  When calling, I always disabling the "privacy" feature on my land line Verizon number.  Has anyone had similar difficulty?


----------



## clipper (Feb 17, 2022)

I used this number 1-877-374-2582 a few weeks ago.  The message begins by acknowledging that Diamond Resorts is now part of HGV.


----------



## Arusso (Feb 17, 2022)

clipper said:


> I used this number 1-877-374-2582 a few weeks ago.  The message begins by acknowledging that Diamond Resorts is now part of HGV.


Thanks.  I'll call tomorrow


----------

